# Look at my milking stand!!



## mikenandrea (Oct 21, 2009)

My DH built this for me on Sunday!! I am soooo proud of him.. Neither of us have any true carpenter skills. We used what we had.. I think it turned out fab!!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Very Nice!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice! :thumbup: 

And....it's also a real back saver when it comes to trimming hooves too :wink:


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

very nice. :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love it....very nice .... :greengrin:  :thumbup:


----------



## mikenandrea (Oct 21, 2009)

liz said:


> Very nice! :thumbup:
> 
> And....it's also a real back saver when it comes to trimming hooves too :wink:


Yeah, I was telling DH that I could do all of the "husbandry" work with it as well .. He was like :shrug: .. I said, nevermind.. LOL


----------



## mikenandrea (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

That looks great! And you have to love projects that you do not need to buy for.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

very nice! 
you'll never know how you did without it!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

I thought I had carpendry skills but yours turned out better than mine! Great job!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Yay, super project that came out great! :hi5:


----------



## ChrisAnthumum (Apr 20, 2010)

Really nice!


----------



## fibromom (Mar 31, 2013)

This is great. I love ours, too (we have a carpeted ramp for them to prance up and down on!) We need to figure out how to secure the food dish better, tho. (I want it to come off so I can wash it, too.)


----------

